# ship..i have a question..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

when i try to dry fire the p99 pistol.....how come there is no clicking sound like the other pistols i own...i pull the trigger and it moves back then forward 
to its original position without a click or anything...

is this supposed to be that way??


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

You don't hear the sound of the striker going forward? Can you see the striker come back and fly forward again when pulling the trigger in DA?


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i should add that when i pull the trigger..it moves back and forward in one gliding motion..no interruption, no clicks....

very different than my berrettas or glock..is this normal?


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

no...just bought it new...picked it up yesterday.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i assume u are talking about the red dot at the back end of the pistol..
as i dry fire, pull the trigger back...the red dot moves back and i can see it..and once the trigger moves forward the red dot disappears..but there is no click..none.....just all in one gliding motion ..
this is the AS version...
is this weird or what>>


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

???WTF???

I'll ask the dumb question, are you pulling the trigger back _all _the way? 
What happens in SA mode?


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i am pulling the trigger from DA mode ...
i pull it all the way back ...as far as it can go...
the striker can be seen (as a red dot) in the back..
and when i let go of the trigger....it pulls forward back to DA position.
no interruption, no clicks.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

there is no separate position for trigger in SA mode..
it's just one smooth motion back and forward....


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm a friggin idiot!! nevermind guys...i know what i did.
thanks for trying to help..

i still had the tag around the trigger and part of it was blocking the trigger and preventing it from moving all the way back so that's why i didn't hear the clicking..it does click now as i pull back and the striker is cocked..

i'm stupid this morning..sorry about that guys..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i'm a friggin idiot!! nevermind guys...i know what i did.
> thanks for trying to help..
> 
> i still had the tag around the trigger and part of it was blocking the trigger and preventing it from moving all the way back so that's why i didn't hear the clicking..it does click now as i pull back and the striker is cocked..
> ...


----------

